# outlawmuscle.com??? Busted or Broke?



## Xclaim (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope this doesn't cause a issue....  What happened to outlawmuscle.com did they get yanked, busted, or just didn't pay the bill?  Or is it just my connection. I am happy ironmagazine.com is still online...


----------



## ROID (Mar 2, 2011)

their offline ?

bunch of non sense went on over there anyway


----------



## DOMS (Mar 2, 2011)

The page reads, "This domain has expired." 

Someone either forgot to renew or they let it expire.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 2, 2011)

^lol, yup!

*Outlawmuscle.com * 		       This domain has expired. Contact your domain  provider to renew.


----------



## bigedawg23 (Mar 2, 2011)

yea well,that damn dude from RBBgear said he had alot of "supporting" members over there. I can't believe that fucker is still sending me emails over a tshirt that I never received.1st he told me that a guy he knows was set uo by a sponsor by sending him a package and alerting the authorites,so I told him to fuck off with his threats so then I get another email telling me he's retired russian military and he killed women & children because he was ordered to do so..so he did not give a fuck about me...How did he manage to stay here as long as he did...anyways,back to the topic,yeah uhh see ya...


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 2, 2011)

OLM is and will be fine.....they just need to renew the domain (don't get any ideas....nobody can buy it for 30 days when it's expired).....several of it's admin are on another board together and we've all discussed what's going on.....


----------



## tbomb 108 (Mar 2, 2011)

*x2*

I tried to log on too it says the domain does not exist anymore


----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)

Someone did not pay the bill...


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 2, 2011)

fuck olm  all about IM


----------



## loploplop (Mar 2, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> fuck olm all about IM


  You backing Uncle Z? Dude is been outed on about every board lol


----------



## Mdg2k10 (Mar 2, 2011)

Unclez outed for what?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 2, 2011)

someone go register it when its available again. you know, just to piss them off =D


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 3, 2011)

loploplop said:


> You backing Uncle Z? Dude is been outed on about every board lol



The fuck you talking about....


----------



## Arnold (Mar 3, 2011)

it seems that they payed their bill as they're back online, lol


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 3, 2011)

it just takes longer because the company is overseas and slow.....


----------



## gisnb (Mar 3, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> The fuck you talking about....



You need to get out more if you really don't know.


----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 3, 2011)

gisnb said:


> You need to get out more if you really don't know.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## blazeftp (Mar 4, 2011)

gisnb said:


> You need to get out more if you really don't know.



nope maybe you could fill me in ?


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 4, 2011)

the domain has been paid.....it's handled overseas and the company is really slow getting everything back online.....some people around the world are able to log on already....i'm not yet....where i'm at is usually the last area to be able to log onto a site that was down whether it's maintenance or in this case simply renewing the domain lease......


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 4, 2011)

gisnb said:


> You need to get out more if you really don't know.



Fill me in to you dumb fuck wtf


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 4, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> nope maybe you could fill me in ?





ontopthegame85 said:


> Fill me in to you dumb fuck wtf


 
there's nothing to fill in.....look at my posts about it.....the owner owns a couple other boards and we've all talked....it's fixed now and paid for another year and it's been running most all day now

some people just like to be rumor mongers


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have nothen against olm I was talking about that fag who hate on me for posting about z on there.Lets get one thing straight I pay for my gear just like anyone else


----------



## daron_e (Mar 4, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I have nothen against olm I was talking about that fag who hate on me for posting about z on there.Lets get one thing straight I pay for my gear just like anyone else


 
I would guess it is about the fake Anabol and Deca


----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 4, 2011)

daron_e said:


> I would guess it is about the fake Anabol and Deca


 
jew


----------



## gisnb (Mar 4, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Fill me in to you dumb fuck wtf




Uncle Z was caught with his pants down on OLM and Pro muscle selling counterfeit gear and passing it off as human grade. He lied about it but the evidence against him was overwhelming. So he changed some of his "human grade" to a steroid replica section. Replicas!!!!


Yet, I'm the dumb fuck. Are you really this stupid? 

You attacked me. What I just said is 100% true. 

So now, this will probably be deleted and/or I get banned. It's all about the money. I see he is a paying sponsor here and you are one of his groupies, so it won't surprise me one bit if the same corrupt bullshit goes on here too.


----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 4, 2011)

gisnb said:


> Uncle Z was caught with his pants down on OLM and Pro muscle selling counterfeit gear and pasing it off as human grade. He lied about it but the evidence against him was overwhelming. So he changed some of his "human grade" to a steroid replica section. Replicas!!!!
> 
> 
> Yet, I'm the dumb fuck. Are you really this stupid?
> ...


 
you are about as cool as aids buddy


----------



## vortrit (Mar 5, 2011)

gisnb said:


> *Uncle Z was caught with his pants down*



Sounds more like you're having a gay fantasy than anything else...


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 5, 2011)

gisnb said:


> Uncle Z was caught with his pants down on OLM and Pro muscle selling counterfeit gear and passing it off as human grade. He lied about it but the evidence against him was overwhelming. So he changed some of his "human grade" to a steroid replica section. Replicas!!!!
> 
> 
> Yet, I'm the dumb fuck. Are you really this stupid?
> ...


 We don't ban members that have respectful disagreements. We strongly believe in the freedom of speech as long as you follow the rules and show respect. Many "knockoff" steroids have actual hormones in them so to imply they are fakes may be a bit of an overstatement.


----------



## gisnb (Mar 5, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> We don't ban members that have respectful disagreements. We strongly believe in the freedom of speech as long as you follow the rules and show respect.



Cool. Sounds good.



heavyiron said:


> Many "knockoff" steroids have actual hormones in them so to imply they are fakes may be a bit of an overstatement.



That's why I said counterfeit, not fake.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 5, 2011)

gisnb said:


> That's why I said counterfeit, not fake.


 That's why I used the word imply =)


----------



## gisnb (Mar 5, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> That's why I used the word imply =)



I hear ya.


----------



## ROID (Mar 6, 2011)

bigedawg23 said:


> yea well,that damn dude from RBBgear said he had alot of "supporting" members over there. I can't believe that fucker is still sending me emails over a tshirt that I never received.1st he told me that a guy he knows was set uo by a sponsor by sending him a package and alerting the authorites,so I told him to fuck off with his threats so then I get another email telling me he's retired russian military and he killed women & children because he was ordered to do so..so he did not give a fuck about me...How did he manage to stay here as long as he did...anyways,back to the topic,yeah uhh see ya...



lol


are you fucking kidding me ?

what is this guys email ?

I have special skills in handling internet bullies. I know e karate and I have  high speed internet so I am twice as deadly


----------



## bigedawg23 (Mar 6, 2011)

ROID said:


> lol
> 
> 
> are you fucking kidding me ?
> ...



 Rbbgear <rbbgear@alpinaasia.com>
wrote:
>you posted negative info on the boards about me. i still have
>email with threats.
>i keep them.
>you disrespected me for no reason. i am 50 years old russian
>retired military. i
>dont
>get used to be treated like this. i spent my youth in afganistan
>and Chechnya
>i killed children and women because they ordered me.
>so to be honest, i dont give a fuck about you.

and the other 1...rbbgear@alpinaasia.com>
>> wrote:
>>>hey man
>>>my buddy in the us got busted recently. someone shipped him some
>>>nasty stuff in
>>>the mail.
>>>he never ordered it, it was a prank joke. but package seized by
>>>customs, then
>>>controlled delivery
>>>he said he never ordered but they checked out his records, the
>>>interent websites
>>>he visited,
>>>bank records and it came out that he wes involved in illegal
>>>drugs. you know
>>>small time user
>>>but it went to the news and guy is a wreck now. his life is
>>>ruined.
>>>what do you think about it 

all this over a tshirt I NEVER received for a wet tshirt contest..and trust me,my wife's all about saving cash so if I could get free gear for her showing boobs she would do it...This guy went off the deep edge....thanks for whatever reason u decided to boot him Prince...


----------



## ZECH (Mar 6, 2011)

Boobs? Pic or it never happened.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 6, 2011)

dg806 said:


> Boobs? Pic or it never happened.


This


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 6, 2011)

dg806 said:


> Boobs? Pic or it never happened.


----------



## bmw (Mar 7, 2011)

dg806 said:


> Boobs? Pic or it never happened.



wet t-shirt contest?

Was it this one?


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 8, 2011)

dg806 said:


> Boobs? Pic or it never happened.



Lawl


----------



## daron_e (Mar 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> We don't ban members that have respectful disagreements. We strongly believe in the freedom of speech as long as you follow the rules and show respect. Many "knockoff" steroids have actual hormones in them so to imply they are fakes may be a bit of an overstatement.


 
 If they are sold AS hg gear than I think fake is certainly the correct term? NO? Oh I see, they are REPLICAS now. Not what they were sold as in the past months, years. It would be different if he hadn't defended them as legit hg gear in the past, c'mon guys.


----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 9, 2011)

either way it has hormone in them soooo whats your point


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 9, 2011)

daron_e said:


> If they are sold AS hg gear than I think fake is certainly the correct term? NO? Oh I see, they are REPLICAS now. Not what they were sold as in the past months, years. It would be different if he hadn't defended them as legit hg gear in the past, c'mon guys.


 
why don't you get off his nuts and actually try the shit and try to get big small fry


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> why don't you get off his nuts and actually try the shit and try to get big small fry


----------



## daron_e (Mar 11, 2011)

persianprince23 said:


> either way it has hormone in them soooo whats your point


 The point, in case you missed it, is they were being sold as REAL HG gear, made by Organon. Which they are not. Maybe you don't care what you stick in your ass but others do.


----------



## fightclub13501 (Mar 22, 2011)

*Boobs*



daron_e said:


> The point, in case you missed it, is they were being sold as REAL HG gear, made by Organon. Which they are not. Maybe you don't care what you stick in your ass but others do.


 
After the showing your wifes tits comments i was fucking lost.......


----------



## daron_e (Mar 23, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> why don't you get off his nuts and actually try the shit and try to get big small fry


 
You sir, are a clown. And speaking of getting off his nuts ......with you swinging all over them there isn't enough room. Don't be a hater cuz your boy sells bunk gear.


----------



## faller (Mar 23, 2011)

persianprince23 said:


> either way it has hormone in them soooo whats your point



Here's an example: I like my PB, i like to buy certified organic peanut butter and i'm willing to pay more, which i do and I don't mind paying more KNOWING that i'm getting organically certified ..

Your main stream PB which is not organic usually comes from farmers that have used the peanut to leech out poisons and impurities (true story) from the soil which they than sell to Skippy, who churns out a questionable product, albeit still peanut butter, but an affordable one. 

Now if i found out that Skippy was claiming that their peanut butter was organic and charged organic prices KNOWING full well their product was NOT organic what you are essentially saying is "who cares? There's peanuts in it whats your point"???

Think about it...


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 24, 2011)

daron_e said:


> You sir, are a clown. And speaking of getting off his nuts ......with you swinging all over them there isn't enough room. Don't be a hater cuz your boy sells bunk gear.



You sir will not be around much longer talking. Shit about are sponsors


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey Guys- don't mean to jump n or hijack the thread - but this has caught my eye. I am putting together orders and what I am reading- I am not understanding ? OK- so now I am a dumb fuck- but that is OK-IF I learn something. Can SOMEBODY -ANYBODY explain this in real simple plain english so i don't throw away $$$-I don't have. Or- I do have it-I just want to get what I pay for. We are here to DISCSS things and that way it makes us wiser. I will probably still be a dumb fuck-bit at least I might undrstand. Feel free to PM me if answer is something that cannot be posted-Thank You


----------



## daron_e (Mar 25, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> You sir will not be around much longer talking. Shit about are sponsors



Well, if your board is only here to protect sources who are allowed to sell fake HG gear as real HG gear, and allowing newbs to be ripped off, then I think it's no skin off my ass one way or another. If I get booted for offering an opinion, and supplying facts about what a sponsor was doing in the recent past, that doesn't speak well for any board.


----------



## daron_e (Mar 25, 2011)

faller said:


> Here's an example: I like my PB, i like to buy certified organic peanut butter and i'm willing to pay more, which i do and I don't mind paying more KNOWING that i'm getting organically certified ..
> 
> Your main stream PB which is not organic usually comes from farmers that have used the peanut to leech out poisons and impurities (true story) from the soil which they than sell to Skippy, who churns out a questionable product, albeit still peanut butter, but an affordable one.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!!! Some people fail to grasp this simple fact, and that is all I was trying to say.


----------



## daron_e (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, you have received -680452 reputation points from ontopthegame85.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
fuckin faggot

Regards,
ontopthegame85



This is your best PM to me??? Wow, are you 12 years old or is it that
you and Z have a sexual relationship and you don't like me calling out your boyfriend? About as mature as your ridiculous PM, clown. Another computer tough guy.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 25, 2011)

daron_e said:


> Hi, you have received -680452 reputation points from ontopthegame85.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



Quit crying like a bitch


----------



## daron_e (Mar 26, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Quit crying like a bitch


 
Crying?? No little boy, just commenting on how I must have hurt your feelings to behave like such baby. Go back to your crib now.


----------



## faller (Mar 27, 2011)

daron_e said:


> THANK YOU!!! Some people fail to grasp this simple fact, and that is all I was trying to say.



You're welcome! It amazes me as well how few can grasp that simple concept.


----------



## daron_e (Mar 28, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> why don't you get off his nuts and actually try the shit and try to get big small fry


 
OK. I guess I will TRY to get big. But I will have to use gear other than the Z yellow tops to do so.


----------

